# My New Seiko 5



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

Couldn't resist this, a little christmas pressie to myself. As usual, this Seiko is fantastic and super value for money. It was less than Â£90.

42mm automatic. Just put it on this Nato strap instead of the black fabric one it came on. I'm going to use this as my daily beater cos I'm always catching my watches on things and wrecking them.


----------



## pastmaster (Nov 12, 2009)

Nice looking watch - health to wear in 2011!


----------



## K300 (Apr 2, 2010)

snap, just bought one also, and yes the strap that comes with it isn't the best, particularly the buckle which seems way too wide. I need a 22mm nato of some kind


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Congrats newwy,great strap choice to! :thumbsup:


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys and best wishes for the new year to all.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Thats a really great looking watch & the strap is a good choice IMO

Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Thats a really great looking watch & the strap is a good choice IMO
> 
> Martin :thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Lovely - may I ask where you found it for less than Â£90??


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> Lovely - may I ask where you found it for less than Â£90??


a well known auction site, item no:270686613690


----------



## dann (Jan 6, 2011)

sam. said:


> Congrats newwy,great strap choice to! :thumbsup:


Military strap fits military watch


----------



## j4ckal (Jul 22, 2010)

newwy said:


> Couldn't resist this, a little christmas pressie to myself. As usual, this Seiko is fantastic and super value for money. It was less than Â£90.
> 
> 42mm automatic. Just put it on this Nato strap instead of the black fabric one it came on. I'm going to use this as my daily beater cos I'm always catching my watches on things and wrecking them.


These 5's really are amazing vfm.

This one looks spot on size wise, does it have the display back too?

Hope your still enjoying it in 2011 ;-)


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

Yep, that is incredible VFM, and looks good on the nato, shockingly I have still never worn a nato, not even once..


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

One of best looking 5's I've seen for a while, but too good for a daily beater imo.


----------



## thomasaurus (May 31, 2010)

That's nice! Is it 42mm with or without bezel? I was going to buy one of the older 5 military style ones but being only 38mm while they look the dogs they were too small for me I found.


----------



## j4ckal (Jul 22, 2010)

thomasaurus said:


> I was going to buy one of the older 5 military style ones but being only 38mm while they look the dogs they were too small for me I found.


Too true.

I've got a 7s26-3060 (snx425 I believe?) military that dates from July 2000 (don't think this was part of the '5' range tho, and it has a solid caseback), which looks very similar to the above just alot smaller. It's a cracking little watch but just a bit too small I think especially after wearing my sumo and 6138-0011...!


----------



## thomasaurus (May 31, 2010)

j4ckal said:


> thomasaurus said:
> 
> 
> > I was going to buy one of the older 5 military style ones but being only 38mm while they look the dogs they were too small for me I found.
> ...


You know the one I mean with the 18mm strap, usually about Â£60,70ish on't bay. Love the look but my usual watches are the monster and divers, nothing that's the size of a Â£2 coin haha!


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi

I can see why you went for that watch- it's a beauty B) B)

Cheers, John


----------



## Walnuts (Apr 20, 2010)

That seller says they provide a warranty, is that an official Seiko warranty or is it their own?


----------



## royalwitcheese (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi there, I've been looking for one of these but can't find one. I can find loads of the 38mm ones though. Can you tell me the Seiko reference / model number and / or where you got it from? I NEED One!!!! It's a beauty - congrats!

David


----------



## K300 (Apr 2, 2010)

royalwitcheese said:


> Hi there, I've been looking for one of these but can't find one. I can find loads of the 38mm ones though. Can you tell me the Seiko reference / model number and / or where you got it from? I NEED One!!!! It's a beauty - congrats!
> 
> David


I'm going to flip mine if you are interested. Send an email to spam1'at'k300.com


----------



## demonloop (Mar 26, 2010)

Seiko are all fantastic value IMO, the Monsters are great although too big for my puney wrists


----------

